# HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAMER!



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday from your biggest fan...

[img=http://image.blingee.com/images15/content/output/000/000/000/2f4/80617883_673425.gif[/img]


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

oops maybe this will work better...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy First Birthday!

We need some party pics with the new camera!

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Beamer a year old? how can it be? Happy Birthday little guy. Bet your daddy has some great raw treat planned for you.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Beamer and Radar!*


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Beamer and Radar 
Wishing many more wonderful birthdays.
All the best from one of the "guys", 
*'Lo* and Hank


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Wishes*

Hey Beamer,

Just wanted to send you this happy birthday message. Wow I can't believe it's been a year since we were born. How time flies. I remember being in that ex pen together waiting for someone to come and get us. We didn't know who it would be but we knew that they would love us and take care of us for the rest of our lives. Take Care Brother and I hope to see you soon.

Take Care

Radar


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

*Thanks a Lot*

Thanks for the Birthday wishes everyone. I feel bad because I haven't posted in a while but I feel more like getting online and have some free time so I can post some new stuff and read lots of new threads. Radar has been getting lots of kisses from us and will get a nice birthday treat from us today.

Take Care and thanks Very Much

Derek, Dovanna and the Birthday Boy Radar.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

_HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BEAMER AND RADAR!!! _


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Beamer.
Have a great day!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy birthday, Beamer and Radar!!!arty:arty:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy birthday Beamer!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday!
:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE BIRTHDAY BOYS, BEAMER & RADAR!! HAVE FUN TODAY!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Beamer!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy birthday Beamer. Tell daddy to take lots of pictures.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Beamer and Radar! arty:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAMER! HOPE YOU GET EXTRA TREATS TODAY!!!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Happy Birthday Beamer!!
Sierra sends paws and likes! May it be a day full of belly rubs!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAMER!!!!!!!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday Beamer and Radar!!!!!!

:biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAMER! :cheer2: arty: :cheer2:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday to both Beamer and Radar!! Hope you both have a special day!1 :cheer2:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Boys, 
Time sure flies when your hav ' n fun.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY BEAMER & RADAR!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - Beamer & Radar are one year old already??? it seems like yesterday that they were babies!! Hope you guys have a great day.

Love from the 4 L's


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Beamer and Radar!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

*Happy B][rthday Beamer and Radar*


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the bday wishes! Beamer had a great day today. I will post some pictures tomorrow!

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, i actually have a couple pics now..


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Beamer and Radar!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Happy birthday brothers!!! How was the cake?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow what a big cake! Beamer seems like he had a great birthday!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday big boy. That cake looked amazing, I hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Beamer, you are one lucky puppy!!! did you eat all that cake?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAMER AND RADAR!!!! 

Kisses from Guccigirl! :kiss:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow, Ryan did you save any of that cake for Beamer or did you guys eat it??? That looks really cool!

There is the 3 dog bakery near my house I wanted to take Dora to for her birthday but we didn't make it. One of the agility people had her dog's party catered from there and Dora wouldn't eat anything! So I am glad I didn't buy the $30 doggy cake!

Amanda


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:whoo: HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAMER AND RADAR!!!!!! You rock, Canadian Havs! :clap2: :canada: 

Wow, what a lovely cake, Ryan! I hope it was edible for you guys. Looks too good to give to dogs! lol


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*Happy Birthday to our Canadian Lads, Beamer and Radar !!!!!:canada::canada::canada:*


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

That's a fabulous cake! Is it for you or can the dogs eat it. Happy birthday all.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Wishing Beamer and Radar a Very Happy Birthday.* I had no idea you and Smarty (Feb. 7) were so close in age. I always think of Beamer & Radar as a little puppies.


----------

